
Ask HN: Codecademy for blockchain dev? - mcphail
Is there a free resource like codecademy for blockchain learning?
======
knight-errantry
Blockgeeks isn't free, but they do offer free week and you can get through a
lot of the material in that time

------
ada1981
Crypto Zombies is useful.

